# Tell me about your Flat Camber?



## deagol

I have a flat camber splitboard and it doesn't negatively affect it in the conditions one would normally encounter when split boarding.
But I demoed the same board in a solid and rode it at a ski area. It was fine except for in cat trail type traverses.. I wanted some camber and the flat board was too squirrelly.


----------



## Nivek

Niche Knew, Ride Machete, and Salomon Derby.

Park. All mountain freestyle. Everything, carving, pow, park, trees.

Flat is super predictable, generally more stable than center reverse, not quite as aggressive or precise as camber. The reason I ride it most is the predictability.


----------



## linvillegorge

Not a fan personally for an all-around board. Flat to rocker is great in powder though.


----------



## neni

The only flat board I had actually wasn't intended to be flat  (should have been RCR; manufactering error, it was flat as a flounder). Yeah, super predictable, even if I _tried_ to force it to catch an edge? It just wouldn't. Until then, I only had ridden trad camber; It was actually quite an interesting experience how catch free a different profile can be.
Got it replaced, now with decent camber - and like the camber "version" way more. Love the + of pop when carving. The flat one felt bit lifeless in comparison.


----------



## Justin

I had, 2 actually flat decks, salomon riot and k2 darkstar. Loved the riot, hated the darkstar.

I have had lots of flat rocker boards but i am in the same camp as linvillegeorge, i only really like them in pow. They float like champs.

For general riding/park, i like either crc or cfc(salmon villain). Just personal preference i think.


----------



## F1EA

Charlie Slasher... Flat to nose rocker.

Very stable, predictable in the sense that all bounce/flex to the board comes from you, the edge feels really long and feels super floaty without the squirquiness of that center rocker. In powder it just hovers...

All my other boards are cambered, but the flat-rock is good, even on groomers and cattracks it's fine.


----------



## linvillegorge

Agreed on the Slasher. The only thing I'd add is that it's just a plank on groomers. Handles them just fine, but a pretty boring ride outside of powder.


----------



## F1EA

linvillegorge said:


> Agreed on the Slasher. The only thing I'd add is that it's just a plank on groomers. Handles them just fine, but a pretty boring ride outside of powder.


Yeah it's uper stiff/plankish. Smooth groomers or soft chop is fine, but when you hit any hard bump at speed the board flexes nothing, just sends you off hahaha


----------



## deagol

Mine was a Venture Storm, BTW. Was a bit squirrelly on cat track, but not horrible.


----------



## Maierapril

3 slash Paxsons, head evil I flocka, I'm a big fan of the flat camber boards. It's a great compromise between the camber and rocker boards


----------



## linvillegorge

F1EA said:


> Yeah it's uper stiff/plankish. Smooth groomers or soft chop is fine, but when you hit any hard bump at speed the board flexes nothing, just sends you off hahaha


Yeah, I've seen a few people who consider the Charlie a pow/freeride deck, which I guess technically it is but I've been seen people suggest if could be used as a one board quiver for a guy looking for a pow/freeride deck.

I LOVE the Charlie, but in terms of a one board quiver solution, I'm like WTF?! It absolutely wouldn't even be in consideration if I was looking for one board to do it all. It's definitely a quiver pow deck.


----------



## F1EA

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, I've seen a few people who consider the Charlie a pow/freeride deck, which I guess technically it is but I've been seen people suggest if could be used as a one board quiver for a guy looking for a pow/freeride deck.
> 
> I LOVE the Charlie, but in terms of a one board quiver solution, I'm like WTF?! It absolutely wouldn't even be in consideration if I was looking for one board to do it all. It's definitely a quiver pow deck.


Not really a Freeride board. Too floaty and un-damp. Not sure why Capita went with such stiff flex and loooong radius. Not being damp is nice on powder, but doesnt quite let it be a true freeride stick.

They should have 2 boards. I'd call em:

1. Charlie Ripper: the CS stiff as it is, but with micro camber in the rear and slightly damper. That would make it a solid freeride board. Rip shit up.

2. Charlie Slasher: the CS with it's profile, but softer and with tighter radius. That's what the CS should be if you wanna be slashing all over the place.


----------



## linvillegorge

I don't think Capita intends the CS to be a freeride deck. It's a pow stick, period.


----------



## F1EA

linvillegorge said:


> I don't think Capita intends the CS to be a freeride deck. It's a pow stick, period.


Correct hahaha
That's why I think they have to make the CS a bit softer and more aggressive sidecut. 

I'll ride the Charlie this week and see how i remember it from last yr... but I need to get an extra set of bindings. Cause I mostly ride whichever board has bindings on...


----------

